# my first duckwood table



## davduckman2010 (Jun 30, 2014)

I finely completed my first table had this drying 3 years sanded to a mirror surface, one of the stump cuts that didn't check or crack . finished with Danish oil and 5 coats of watco wipe on . used a vintage 6 gallon red wing bearch leaf crock for a base. its 29 x 25 x 4 1/2 thick. also a ambrosia maple bread board finished the same

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 30, 2014)

Beautiful wood for a nice table Duck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a sweet place for a beer can buddy. Love it! Satisfying to see something that takes so long finally come to fruition don't it. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's a sweet place for a beer can buddy. Love it! Satisfying to see something that takes so long finally come to fruition don't it. Well done.


 its sharp kevin no stopping me now lol coffee table next from the nicest piece woodtick cut for me

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 30, 2014)

WOW duckman, I didn't know you could do that purty work. Good looking table and bread board. That bowl ain't bad either, looks like one I saw the other day.

Good work Duckman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice work, Duck! Way to make that ugly wood stand out so nicely!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 30, 2014)

Outstanding! Needs a decoy sitting on it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 30, 2014)

ahh much better just for you henry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2014)

Thats Fantastic Duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## brown down (Jul 2, 2014)

killer tables duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## james johnson (Jul 29, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> I finely completed my first table had this drying 3 years sanded to a mirror surface, one of the stump cuts that didn't check or crack . finished with Danish oil and 5 coats of watco wipe on . used a vintage 6 gallon red wing bearch leaf crock for a base. its 29 x 25 x 4 1/2 thick. also a ambrosia maple bread board finished the same
> 
> 
> View attachment 54543
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------

